
Holding U.S. Treasurys? Beware: Uncle Sam Can't Account for $21T - svd4anything
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kotlikoff/2019/01/09/holding-u-s-treasuries-beware-uncle-sam-cant-account-for-21-trillion
======
Thetawaves
What does this have to do with Treasuries?

~~~
svd4anything
The idea is that the monetary base is being abused by the government for
spending, which should show up in higher inflation and result in bonds
dropping in price, however we have stubbornly low inflation, which if 21T was
spent on undisclosed projects I would think is a little surprising none of
that pushes inflation higher.

